# Wait in car and customer does not show up after 7 minutes timer expried



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

When a delivery for Wait in car timer expired and the customer does not show up can you just complete the trip and drive away with the food? Do you need to call support for this?


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

There’s a button/icon that pops up that says “can’t reach (insert name of customer)?” You hit it and get a countdown.

if they don’t show then you can cancel it and keep it. Enjoy it or give it to the local homeless guy.

I would call customer several times and text them on the app to cover your a$$


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

That’s happened to me at a big apartment complex and I needed a code to get inside the building, which the customer didn’t give me. I sent a text saying hello I have your Uber eats order and I’ve been texting and calling with no response. So I’m leaving your order by leasing office door


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## hcal (Feb 2, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> That’s happened to me at a big apartment complex and I needed a code to get inside the building, which the customer didn’t give me. I sent a text saying hello I have your Uber eats order and I’ve been texting and calling with no response. So I’m leaving your order by leasing office door


and the client says that he did not receive it
is the problem


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

hcal said:


> and the client says that he did not receive it
> is the problem


If you do your part and it doesn't happen often it will hardly affect you at all


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

There is a wait in car timer


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

hcal said:


> and the client says that he did not receive it
> is the problem


When it happens on Uber, well I do not care… When it happens on Grubhub I will call them and most of the time I am at the wrong address and Grubhub will ask me if I am willing to drive it to the new address and I say no and get paid and keep the food… If it is Dash it has happened twice and the first time the guy paid me ten dollars cash to bring it four more miles and the other time it was a woman in a hospital playing games and she got caught…

So it depends on the company…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The ping came in. It was a lazy Sunday afternoon. It was warm.
I pulled up in the huge apartment complex ... I had gotten to where the pin was set ... and the timer stared.
I thought that 'this might take a while' and i put the car in park and turned it off.
Tick, tick, tick.
At two minutes I texted "Your uber car has arrived." because this was back in the day that if you were going to collect a no-show fee you had to text at least once. 
tick tick tick
At four minutes this WHALE comes waddling out of an upstairs apartment.
Legs are the size of my whole body. Waddle. Waddle.
Kids hanging all over her ... crying.
OMG.

I'm looking at the clock ... tick, tick, tick. 4:30
Waddle, waddle ... tick, tick ... 4.40

She gets to the car. Puts a hand on the door ... tick, tick.
As she settles into the back seat with the springs complaining.

I cancel.

As she settles in, and gets all the rolls arranged, I explain that 'You took too long. The system canceled your ride. You'll have to put it in again."\
She sighed loudly and began punching on her phone.
"It's telling me that I don't have enough money in the account."

"Gee. I am sorry." (not)

She crawls out the car, the shocks sigh ... and waddles away. 

Best 'ride' of the day.


----------

